# What Are Those Wires Hanging Off the Back of My Propane Stove?



## cowdog (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello All - I have a Vermont Castings Vent Free Model UVS27R Propane Stove/Heater.  I bought it used and its in great shape. I am trying to figure out what these wires are for that hang off the back of the stove. They are a red and black lead that appear to be spliced from two white wires coming out the bottom of the stove back. The ends of the red and black have a plastic L slipped over each wire that look like it would hook into something?

I've looked online and the manual shows nothing. I'm thinking this could be for a fan? They--the former owners also did add on a thermostat that is just hooked to a wire and is loose as in sits by itself on the floor, but I don't see any affliliation between the two. Anyway, can anyone shed some light on these random wires?

BTW - although I have the heater in place now, it has not been turned on.

Thanks much!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Sep 5, 2015)

Photos are always useful


----------



## cowdog (Sep 5, 2015)

Here are a couple of photos. One is the back side where wires come out. You can see the splice - the wires are covered in a black tubing; it loops around and is about 2 feet long and then the plugs. The other pic  is the plugs again sitting next to the control on/off for the thermostat which I don't believe one has anything to do with the other....but I've been known to be wrong.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 5, 2015)

wires for the battery for ignition?? like on a grill some use a "AA" battery
power for auto ignition??
power for thermostat?


----------



## cowdog (Sep 5, 2015)

ironpony said:


> wires for the battery for ignition?? like on a grill some use a "AA" battery
> power for auto ignition??
> power for thermostat?


The way I see it it has to do with powering something...either a fan unit, but they said they never bought one....or this thermostat....but I didn't see where they were connected inside when I had it apart. If only it had an ordinary plug, then I'd plug it in to see what happens next.


----------



## Tech Guru (Sep 8, 2015)

those stoves would include a wire harness in order to use the firebox top location for the fan snapstat/thermal disk.  They would be pre-clipped to the inside of the rear shroud.  What you are likely seeing is that harness. without a fan they would be left unused.


----------



## cowdog (Sep 8, 2015)

Tech Guru said:


> those stoves would include a wire harness in order to use the firebox top location for the fan snapstat/thermal disk.  They would be pre-clipped to the inside of the rear shroud.  What you are likely seeing is that harness. without a fan they would be left unused.


Wow thanks. Sort of what I was thinking and makes sense, but sure appreciate the feedback! Thank you!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Sep 11, 2015)

Try google for uvs27r I found off of manual but don't know how to share link


----------



## 1kzwoman (Sep 11, 2015)

pdf of not off of


----------



## 1kzwoman (Sep 11, 2015)

http://literature.mhsc.com/vermont_castings/manuals/20007068_UVS27_11.pdf


----------



## cowdog (Sep 11, 2015)

1kzwoman said:


> pdf of not off of



Thanks to all your posts, but I had/have a manual as stated in the first thread. It was just that the manual did not mention anything. But a Tech Guru pretty much nailed this one down for me. Thanks!


----------

